# Best way to keep your toes warm????



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the biggest problem for me when hunting, my feet getting cold. I usually double up on socks, plus use arctic shield covers.......but is there a better way? I use just regular lace up camo boots, 600 Insul. I believe, should I go with a different type like rubber? What have you all found to be the best way to keep your feet/toes from ruining your day?


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

Wool socks rule the cold deer woods. Nothing else will do when it is really cold.
Try wool and a warmer boot. Six hundred grams is a bit light for a treestand boot, imo. I like around 1000, or a pac boot if I don't have far to walk. The 
boot covers will help. I like arctic shield covers and I put a warming pack by
heatmax over the toe of each boot, under the cover.
Good Luck.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

The best way to keep your toes warm is keep them dry. Once they get wet they get cold. You need to layer your socks. First layer should be a type of polypropylene (sp ?). These will wick moisture away from your feet. The next layer can be wool for insulation. Combine this layering with a good set of boots and you will be very warm.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

What are your feelings on bringing a small 12 volt battery hunting with you? Figure about an extra 5-6 lbs. If you're up to it I have the perfect solution, actually your entire body is toasty


----------



## Ne_Archer (Sep 13, 2004)

I use Cabela's Dura-Trax 1200 gram thinsulate hunting boots with a good pair of wool socks. That works for me on cold days. If it gets really cold I throw a warmer into the toe section of each boot and I'm good to go.


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a skinny guy and cold gets to my hands and feet the quickest. I've tried the warmers (they quit working after a bit since there in no fresh O2 brought in), I've layered my socks (I use poly or silk base and thick hunting socks, wool or synthetic), and I wear 1000 gr. boots or Mickey Mouse boots. If I'm moving around, I tend to stay warm. Once I sit for a spell tho, on the ground or in the stand, it only takes about 20-30 minutes until my toes are already feeling the cold.

I bought some of the "D" battery powered electric socks from Cabela's late last year to try this year. I'll see how they do. Last year, I finally found some gloves that work well - Cabela's MT050 Glomitt (glove mitten). If it's extremely cold (well, for me, that's anything below 25.  I'm from FL - sue me!), I'll also take a handwarmer muff.

My hunting buddies (when waterfowling) are both a bit heavier than me, and they never complain about their hands or feet getting cold. I guess smaller bodies don't hold the heat in as long or something.


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

*spotting scope*

Any recomendations on a decent spotting scope. I am not out west, and I have a good set of 8x42 binoculars. Size and Brand and cost if you may?


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

I use rockys blizzard stalker pac boots that r 1200 grams of ins. They work good, but when it gets really cold like single digits ill put a toewarmer in them


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Wear a liner sock that wicks moisture away from the foot, then one or two pairs of wool socks. 

Then, use the Toasty Toes packs (like Grabber MyCoal makes). They peel and stick to the outside of your sock. I use one on each foot (under the toes). If your feet get real cold, use two (one upper, one lower) on each foot. 

My toes get cold quick (so do my fingers) as a result of getting mild frostbite in the service years ago. Toasty Toes are THE only product I've ever used that have kept my feet warm. 

And if your feet just can't get enough heat, put a handwarmer inside one sock (over your toes) and put another pair of socks on. If that doesn't work, install a toe tag, 'cause you're dead and don't know it! :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*warm*

I use arctic shield covers & 2 hot packs one on the bottom one on the top


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Wool socks and loose fitting tall, insulated rubber boots. If your feet get cold in that you need to take up indoor sports. LOL


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

I had the same problem. I was told to try this. It works good for hunting and I also do it for ice fishing. Have also done this at GB Packer games in the frozen tundra.
Take a CLEAN styrofoam tray (the kind hamburger or other meats from the grocery store come on), trace out your foot and put in your boot. Great insulating layer! 
Good luck.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

If you want to keep your feet warm, wear a good hat. Add a balaclava and dickie to stay even warmer.

Your feet get cold because your body is cutting the blood supply to them in order to keep your brain and internal organs warm. Your head loses 25% of your heat. Cut into that heat loss a little and you will have warm feet.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

What always worked for me was propping my feet up in front of the woodstove while enjoying a glass of Evan Williams.......:cocktail: :wink:


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Best thing I have ever found is to take your boots off, drop a couple of heat pacs in these








and you should be good to go. Most boots constrict the blood flow to your feet and that is only compounded if you're sitting in a tree stand with the seat cutting into the back of your legs. 

I also second the recommendation of a good neck warmer and wool beanie.


----------



## Rig Magician (Apr 23, 2007)

I tried All of the above. Thick high dollar boots, Socks all that junk. I now have a comfortable pair of rocky tinnes with the zipper on the to cover the laces so they don't come untied. And when it gets cold I use Artic shields, If it is real cold to hand warmers 1 in each will keep it nice and toostie.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i would say start a fire. jk that wouldnt work to good if u would hunt in a stand


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike from Texas said:


> Best thing I have ever found is to take your boots off, drop a couple of heat pacs in these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These boot blankets and good socks are the key. If I have these blankets and good socks I could wear tennis shoes hunting on real cold days I am talking below 20 degrees.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Most people get cold feet from not having their boots fit. If you are hunting cold weather? You need to fit your boot on with what you will be wearing on the coldest day hunting.

Wear a liner sock that wicks moisture away (always hot or cold days). Then add one or two pairs of wool socks (wool will keep some heat even when wet). Make sure that your socks are at least one size bigger than the first and second pairs of socks you put on. If your sock are to tight you are cut blood flow to your feet, which is heat. Now that you have on all the stuff that goes in the boot go try your boots on. Are they tight? Did you have trouble get your foot in the boot. Your foot should have just slipped into to your boots if they didn't you need bigger boots. Again most hunters just say get one size bigger than what you would normal wear WRONG!!! Every boot fits different don't worry about size, worry about the fit !!!!!!!!

Now go out and start trying boots on. Bring all your socks (for both feet). What you should be looking for is a quality boot, NOT YOUR WAL-MART SPECIAL. These boot should be some what loose fitting. You should also be looking at wide or extra wide boots. Remember don't tighten the boots up all the way, you feet need air space. Once you have boots that fit your feet should never be cold again. Oh yea someone said it, get a good warm hat too.


----------



## AlaskaFlyerFan (Mar 13, 2007)

JD45 said:


> If you want to keep your feet warm, wear a good hat. Add a balaclava and dickie to stay even warmer.
> 
> Your feet get cold because your body is cutting the blood supply to them in order to keep your brain and internal organs warm. Your head loses 25% of your heat. Cut into that heat loss a little and you will have warm feet.


DING, DING, DING!!! We have a winner!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

C-ya said:


> I'm a skinny guy and cold gets to my hands and feet the quickest. I've tried the warmers (they quit working after a bit since there in no fresh O2 brought in), I've layered my socks (I use poly or silk base and thick hunting socks, wool or synthetic), and I wear 1000 gr. boots or Mickey Mouse boots. If I'm moving around, I tend to stay warm. Once I sit for a spell tho, on the ground or in the stand, it only takes about 20-30 minutes until my toes are already feeling the cold.
> 
> I bought some of the "D" battery powered electric socks from Cabela's late last year to try this year. I'll see how they do. Last year, I finally found some gloves that work well - Cabela's MT050 Glomitt (glove mitten). If it's extremely cold (well, for me, that's anything below 25.  I'm from FL - sue me!), I'll also take a handwarmer muff.
> 
> My hunting buddies (when waterfowling) are both a bit heavier than me, and they never complain about their hands or feet getting cold. I guess smaller bodies don't hold the heat in as long or something.


The key for skinny guys is to keep your inner core warm. You may not feel cold, but when the inner body temp drops, small blood vessels in the extremeties (fingers, toes) constrict and keep the warmth in your core.

Eat a lot of carbs while hunting. Food digestion has a way of heating your body. Peanut butter no-bakes are the perfect thing for a long cold hunt.:wink:

JP


----------



## 92python (Jul 24, 2006)

*Woody Max Muck boots*

I live in Minnesota where we bow hunt until the end of the year and ice fish after that. I wear Muck boots from October until April. At least as scent free as rubber, way lighter, waterproof and keep you feet warm.

Never put my pack boots on last year.....


----------



## iowa raised (Jul 26, 2007)

eyedoc said:


> The best way to keep your toes warm is keep them dry. Once they get wet they get cold. You need to layer your socks. First layer should be a type of polypropylene (sp ?). These will wick moisture away from your feet. The next layer can be wool for insulation. Combine this layering with a good set of boots and you will be very warm.


also try a heat pack under your toes,they last alot longer than they used too when they first came out


----------



## C-ya (Aug 1, 2007)

Whitefeather said:


> The key for skinny guys is to keep your inner core warm. You may not feel cold, but when the inner body temp drops, small blood vessels in the extremeties (fingers, toes) constrict and keep the warmth in your core.
> 
> Eat a lot of carbs while hunting. Food digestion has a way of heating your body. Peanut butter no-bakes are the perfect thing for a long cold hunt.:wink:
> 
> JP


Good thought. I'll try that this year.

I wear a bomber hat and a polypro balaclava. I do what I can, yet I still get cold.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I take off my boots once I'm in the stand and planning on staying in the stand for a few hours. Change socks to make sure that your feet are dry. Throw a heat pack inside my Artic Shields and shove my feet in there. Works great and my feet used to be what caused me to get out of the stand. I carry a plastic bag in my pack to put my boots in so that I don't stink up the woods with stink foot. 

Ron


----------



## welka (Jun 8, 2006)

*toasty toes*

Anyone ever try Toasty Toes? website = toastytoes.com


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

I wear wigwam poly liners with a pair of good quality wool socks over that. Then I wear good boots that are not tight fitting. One thing I have found over the years of hunting in northern Michigan is you can not go cheep on boots and socks. When I was a kid my dad bought me cheep k-mart boots and Id wear two or three pairs of cheep socks,I HAD COLD FEET ALL THE TIME. If you can only afford one expensive thing in your hunting gear buy quality boots. I buy only Rockys or Lacross. I also use the foot warmers that are the size of a slip in insole. I ice fish about 30 days a year and the large insole size foot warmers last longer than anything else I used. When it really gets cold up here I'll bring along my boot blankets like the ones others have posted here.


----------



## dcso3009 (Aug 6, 2006)

The key to warm feet is good boots. For stand hunting I use Rocky Snow Stalker Extreme booots. They are 1200gm Thins. and keep your feet warm in any weather. Even in Wisconsin and Minnesota late seasons I have warm feet. Combine them with the above mentioned layered sock system and even my diabetic wife can sit with warm feet all day.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I got a pair of the Cabelas Saskatchewan pac boots for some Canadian hunting and they worked real well for me.


----------



## crwdz7 (Oct 20, 2006)

I've used toasy toes. They've always worked well for me. Other than when I first put them on, I don't really feel any heat. I just know that my toes aren't getting cold.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies, I have a lot of good options to try when the cold weather gets here. Good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

When it is really cold, the only thing I have found that works, is a sleeping bag. Step into it and pull it up around your waist. You'll never be cold again.


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

I have arthritis so keeping warm is something to me. Somebody said it early on, core warmth/ BLOOD WARMTH WILL KEEP YOUR EXTREMITIES WARM!
Many ways to do this, head and core warmth is wear it is at guys.
When you do it right, you can leave your heavy socks and boots, and gloves at home.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wool Socks


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

The best time to experiment with hunting boots/clothes keeping you warm is during the ice fishing season. If it passes that season, i graduate the article of clothing to next years deer hunt!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

We don't get a lot of extreme cold down this way.. but.. my experience is that the mentions of clothing and headcover are key, as well as the MOST CRITICAL piece, being your socks. Get a pair of socks that has a moisture wicking layer against your feet, breathable to eliminate moisture, and a pair of breathable boots to allow the moisture to escape. Your feet will thank you... :wink:


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

An opinion from North Dakota, yeah thats right, where it actually gets cold. LOL!

Loose boots is the key. Your feet get cold from poor circulation. When it's cold I wear 1000 gram Rockies that are loose when I have on a wicking sock and a heavy wool sock. Once on the stand take your boots off and loosen all of the strings. They should barely be able to stay on your feet. If it's real cold add some chemical toe warmers. 

We hunt down to zero and below and have some nasty winds. Since I started using this method I have very few problems keeping feet warm.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*feet warm*

A good wool blend sock. (never wear cotton socks)

Boots that are not a tight fit. (should have some room)

If real cold outside I will use a chemical packet on top of my toes on the sock, not on the skin. They sell them designed with adhesive to attach to your sock. It works very well. MN gets a lil' cold in December.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*snoopy*

Howdy! Your spot on!

I see alot of guys buying boots to *fit* w/o the thick socks.


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

Another thing to do is if you hunt multiple days in a row when you get home place your boots on a boot drier, the insoles of your boots get damp when you sweat and may not be completely dry the next morning when you put your boots on thus you are already doomed


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

bowhunter3762 said:


> I use arctic shield covers & 2 hot packs one on the bottom one on the top


That is the only way to keep um warm. Before you spend a whole bunch of money on a majic boot, which I have a basement full of, just go buy those heater packs and do exactly what he said. It works for me.


----------



## Sawmiller (Feb 10, 2003)

*cold feet*

JD45 already nailed it. When your hands or feet get cold, put on another hat. If you keep your head and body core warm, your brain will send blood to your extremities. You still want to use layered socks, polypro/ wool. But, if you don't have blood flowing to your feet they'll be cold.
Sawmiller


----------



## YooperKenny (Jun 21, 2006)

Crainkbait said:


> Another thing to do is if you hunt multiple days in a row when you get home place your boots on a boot drier, the insoles of your boots get damp when you sweat and may not be completely dry the next morning when you put your boots on thus you are already doomed


Agreed -if you wear pac boots with removable felt liners, you need to pull those out and dry em out by the woodstove too.

Also if you're sitting in a treestand with a metal base, get one of those insulated pads that attach with velcro for your feet to rest on - makes a huge difference when you don't have metal draining all of the heat away from your feet.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep.. I have a pair of Sorels, with a spare set of felt inserts.. for winter hunting in the snow, I swap the inserts each day and give em a day to dry thoroughly... :thumb:


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Lots of good advice here, but for a cold weather sit, ya gotta be dry. Trudging to stand through deep snow in the winter requires some effort. I can layer on top and keep comfortable and dry during the walk. I can even layer on the bottom (usually don't though), but the boots I'm wearing.......well, they're the boots I'm wearing. To keep my feet dry, I hit the problem at the source. I spray my feet with antiperspirant prior to donning wool socks and pack boots. Works wonders.


----------



## schling_us (Aug 24, 2006)

I work in a freezer for a living 3 other guys and myself all spray our feet with antipersperant before shift. (no sweat less cold). works wonders and this is coming from another North Dakota hunter.:wink:


----------

